# Recreation and Exercise in Singapore?



## pizzaqueen

Hi - looking to relo to Singapore for a few years with my company. I am an avid bicyclist, hiker, jogger and hiker. Are there opportunities for any of this in Singapore? I need at least 1.5-2 hrs of exercise per day to maintain my conditioning so need places to bicycle, jog or maybe good gyms. Any of this possible in Singapore?

thx


----------



## myqute

pizzaqueen said:


> Hi - looking to relo to Singapore for a few years with my company. I am an avid bicyclist, hiker, jogger and hiker. Are there opportunities for any of this in Singapore? I need at least 1.5-2 hrs of exercise per day to maintain my conditioning so need places to bicycle, jog or maybe good gyms. Any of this possible in Singapore?
> 
> thx



You're in luck! I'm composing an ebook for recreation and exercise.

Singapore has many National Parks for outdoor air and exercise (and yeah, I'll be listing them in the free ebook).
Some parks: East Coast Park, West Coast Park and almost anywhere for pedestrians if you dare. 
Have seen expats jogging in Orchard myself!

You can find a reliable gym I think either on 4th or 5th storey at Paragon (Orchard Road). Easy access from town and city.


----------



## pizzaqueen

When can I expect to see your ebook and where will you post? Thx so much for the info.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! Be sure and take it easy when you first arrive, as it will take at least three weeks to make even a minimal adjustment to the heat and humidity.


----------



## myqute

*SINGAPORE's Recreational/Excercise Ebook*



pizzaqueen said:


> When can I expect to see your ebook and where will you post? Thx so much for the info.


Hi PizzaQueen (love your nickname!) I will post it here closer to 10th Jan on here. It's non-spyware, non-malware, non-virus. You'll only see some text/button ads in the ebook and a few movie clips and movie reviews in there. Those ads do not track whether you clicked them or not. 

I have a similiar no-frills webpage maker and editor at ht tp :/ / avatars .im vu .co m/ qute pangy (simply remove the spaces in between for the URL link) which you can also download for free. Just click on the incredible green hulk to get it. No registration (I don't even ask for your email address) required! Pls give me feedback so i can improve on future freeware I make! THANKS!

P.S. Sponsors and advertisers for future freeware are most welcome! Just get in touch with me (I accept only a few good advertisers). I also write for online websites (list of articles on various websites at the link above) in exchange of stuff I want (not necessarily cash, it may be a handbag in good condition that you no longer use). If expatforum wants their link in the ebook I'd be happy to do so at no charges since am usng this forum for free too. It's fair barter. 

P.P.S. Yes the humidity is #$&!$!! and I've been here since birth!!


----------



## Guest

*Numerous Cyclists do cycle between say 4 am to 7 am in the morning*



pizzaqueen said:


> Hi - looking to relo to Singapore for a few years with my company. I am an avid bicyclist, hiker, jogger and hiker. Are there opportunities for any of this in Singapore? I need at least 1.5-2 hrs of exercise per day to maintain my conditioning so need places to bicycle, jog or maybe good gyms. Any of this possible in Singapore?
> 
> thx



Numerous Cyclists do cycle between say 4 am to 7 am in the morning.

Usually done in a group together in the early hours of the morning when the traffic is light along Woodlands Road and others.

There are numerous Parks connectors such as from Bedok Reservoir to East Coast Beach. Many People do cycle and job in the morning or in the late evening.


----------



## ExSA

East Coast Park is a pleasure to use! Have also seen a few major branded gyms popping up, their equipment is all new, staff looks competent, so it shoud be easy enough to find a good gym in your area.


----------



## myqute

*My Sincere Apologies!!!*

Due to time constraints, I am unable to produce the ebook as planned. But I am sure you've found useful info around the internet. Search for THE SINGAPORE FLYERS videos - it's Singapore's newest attraction (the video I made should be on the last page - taken before the place was opened to public).


----------



## kaneson_2000

pizzaqueen said:


> Hi - looking to relo to Singapore for a few years with my company. I am an avid bicyclist, hiker, jogger and hiker. Are there opportunities for any of this in Singapore? I need at least 1.5-2 hrs of exercise per day to maintain my conditioning so need places to bicycle, jog or maybe good gyms. Any of this possible in Singapore?
> 
> thx


Definitely it is possible in Singapore. You come to the right place. Well you dont even need a book for that. Singapore is so convenient to move that in time to come you would like to do things on your own. For example, we have all the parks connected so that you can do a all island ride with bike, it is safe and further the bikes can be rented. 

Lastly, welcome to singapore, do keep in touch ! 


Take PizzaQueen 


Shawn
PS: And we have Pizza Hut here too ! Kidding !


----------



## sunset70

You might enjoy the Southern Ridges and Treetop Walk too!


----------



## Havoline

kohhh said:


> Numerous Cyclists do cycle between say 4 am to 7 am in the morning.
> 
> Usually done in a group together in the early hours of the morning when the traffic is light along Woodlands Road and others.
> 
> There are numerous Parks connectors such as from Bedok Reservoir to East Coast Beach. Many People do cycle and job in the morning or in the late evening.


I am one of those people. I cycle from Geylang to Balestier my workplace daily. Lost 3 kgs.:eyebrows:


----------

